# Help and advice from ladies who ovulate early please!



## aimeeh (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi ladies,
I have a couple of questions and I'm hoping someone can help me as I'm driving myself mad!
Husband and I have been ttc for about 8 months after being on the pill for 10 years.
For the past 3 months I have used the clear blue OPK and got smileys on day 11 each time.
I thought that after you ovulated you should expect your period 14 DPO but each time I've ended up having a cycle length of 32-37 days and been approx 24 DPO and getting BFN!!!!!
Is the fact that I ovulate quite early and having a long cycle length going to make it more difficult for me to pregnant?Is anyone else in the boat?
I would be so grateful for any advice.
Aimee x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Aimee,

Although I don't actually ovualte at all, I've done a tonne of research about it all during my ttc time.

Such a long luteal phase is not impossible but not very likely.  Just because you get a smiley face, it doesn't mean you ovulate for sure - it's a predictor for ovulation.  What can happen is that your body surges, but doesn't quite manage to ovulate for whatever reason and then tries again at a later point in your cycle.

If you're consistently getting positives so early in your cycle, it might suggest a problem with your body ovulating when it first tries to which may or may not have an impact on the quality of the egg.  Have you ever had blood tests to check for ovulation?  It might also be worth doing a test month of continuing to do your opks after the smiley face to see if you get another positive as it sounds like you tend to ovulate around a week after your first positive.

Good luck x


----------



## aimeeh (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Dudders,

Thank you so much for your reply 

I haven't had any blood tests but I think I'll try what you suggested and test for the whole cycle to see if I get anything later on as well. 
I had presumed as well that the fact I was eventually getting my period meant I had ovulated at some point but I'm guessing this isn't actually the case?


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi aimeeh,  i too have done a lot of research on this as i have ovulated mega early some months on cd 5 or 6 whilst still spotting from af, so bd at this point wasn't even being thought about.  Some of the research i have seen has said that some people can get a positive on the opks for several days in a row.  It is possible to get 4 or 5 days worth of smiley faces.  Have you tried testing untill the opk starts to read negative, it is perfectly possible that you could have a high lh surge so you could have positive opks for several days then you could ovulate the day or day after you get your last positive opk reading which would shorten your lp.

Either way i would say visit your dr as if it is your body ovulating twice each cycle or having a very long lp either one of these could be hindering your chances, and could possible be helped with something simple ie hormone replacement pills to help balance your hormones which would in turn affect your cycles.

Wishing you luck xxx


----------



## aimeeh (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Starry34,

Thank you for replying I have been to the docs and I am going to go for regular blood tests over my next cycle to see if I'm ovulating. 
I think I will also do the OPK's throughout as well. Thank you for your advice. I'm a bit worried but you have reassured me that if there is an issue it can hopefully be resolved. 
I think the most frustrating thing is that everything takes so much time!
Thanks again and good luck to you xxx


----------

